# Anti Cyclist Opinion Piece Vacaville Reporter



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

It sounds to me like this guy would like permission to run us down (see Death Race 2000 reference.) Here's the link http://www.thereporter.com/dannybernardini/ci_8650162

and the clip from the article: 

• Thou shalt not dress in florescent spandex and bogart the road. 

OK, bicyclists, it's time you all "shared the road" as well. Besides the fact that most of these folks look ridiculous, many routinely ignore speed limits and stop signs while messing up traffic. 

That's not even counting the fact they don't pay any extra taxes to maintain the bike lanes, as car owners do. 

I hear they are remaking Sly Stalone's '70s picture "Death Race 2000." Here's hoping they film on the back roads of Solano and Yolo counties. 

and of course, the author Danny Bernardini's email address: [email protected]

Seems the guy is an all around jackass. With the recent tragic death of two cyclists and the not so recent tragic deaths of many more in the Bay Area, this guys published opinion has my hackles up!

write him an email... I did.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

It's true! I do ignore speed limit signs! Oh man, I suck.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

velocipede said:


> It sounds to me like this guy would like permission to run us down (see Death Race 2000 reference.) Here's the link http://www.thereporter.com/dannybernardini/ci_8650162
> 
> and the clip from the article:
> 
> ...


I don't pay extra taxes to maintain bike lanes? hum... but I own a car? Doesn't that mean that I pay extra taxes to maintain bike lanes? This guys is just an sensationalist idiot who is trying to ruffle everyone's feathers... don't bother sending him emails or clicking on the link. It will only give him satisfaction and increase their advertising clicks.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

For some strange reason, the guy looks like he drives a large white truck, the ones that have 4 wheels in the back, and parks across 2 parking spaces.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

I hate to say, but for some reason, Vacaville is having a hard time shedding it's reputation as a haven for white trash ignoramuses.


----------



## Lutz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Vacaville Reporter - contact info*

I just found the following info on the email list of our bike club..
I believe bike clubs and other organizations should write the editor and demand a statement.

>>>>>>>>>>

.......Here's some relevant information from http://www.thereporter.com/staff:

The author of the offensive article is Danny Bernardini. He covers
county government for a newspaper called The Reporter in Vacaville,
California. His email address is [email protected].

The article, titled "Speaking of deadly sins ...", appeared on the
Opinion page. The Opinion page editor is Karen Nolan. Her email
address is [email protected].

The editor of The Reporter is Diane Barney. Her email address is
[email protected].

The Circulation Manager of The Reporter is Jerry Schoenberg. E-mail
him at [email protected].

The Advertising Director is Debi Tavey. E-mail her at
[email protected].

The Publisher of The Reporter is Gregg McConnell. His e-mail is
[email protected]


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

he's an idiot.


----------



## fogman (Mar 6, 2008)

*Disturbing*

Clever, Danny cannot be accused of. Thanks for the post. I e-mailed a note to the publication. And to the parent company. Traffic in Vacaville? It's that mad rush to leave!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

As I'm sure others feel this way... it's the Vacaville Reporter. I've never even heard of that paper. Is that the one that you get with all the coupons inside that you never actually subscribed to but still get every week and toss in the recycle bin, unread? 

Nonetheless, any bad column/opinion by a newspaper reporter still ruffles the feathers. I will email him my $0.02 worth. 

And like it was said earlier, I also drive a car so I have the same right as anyone else does to ride on the bike lanes. My taxes pay for them just like his does. 

And honestly, until I got into cycling I felt similarly to some of these idiots. But until they can stand a day in our shoes I'm afraid to say that most will maintain their ignorant attitudes to cyclists. Sad, so be safe and try not to add fuel to the fire these guys set. Be courteous every chance you get and you may convert some cagers into better drivers. 

Gary


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*I Ignore Speed Limits, Too*

Because I don't go fast enough to worry about them.


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

If I ever cycle in Vacaville, I think I'll carry a tire iron in my kit. Not to worry. I did my bit to sh!t up their various email inboxes.


----------

